# The Essential Jeff Healey ??



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I need to explore this fine guitarist more deeply. What is the definitive Jeff Healey CD or CD's? I would prefer something live if it's out there somewhere. Any opinions peeps?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

im no authority, but live at montreax is available and good.
my preferred studio album is "see the light"
this guy was great live- got to be a lot of stuff out there


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am currently spinning the Live @ Montreaux and I am digging it.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

*See the Light* is awesome. I also enjoy *Cover to Cover*. *Montreux* is pretty decent as well. If you buy the DVD, the CD is included. At least that was the deal with mine.


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Mess of Blues, hands-down.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My Brother dropped a new CD off to me a few days ago, appears to have been released this year. The Jeff Healey Band - Live At Grossman's - 1994

Very nice recording and worth the buy if anyone wants to add it to the Healey collection

Jeff Healey Band - Live At Grossman's


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Since posting this originally, I picked up a bunch of Jeff Healey stuff. Great guitarist 

[video=youtube;acD6Yy_FeDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acD6Yy_FeDk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This is my favorite Jeff Healey performance from the old show Night Music--don't know if it's available anywhere other than online...
[video=youtube;2eA5w51hMRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eA5w51hMRg[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So anyone know what his rig consisted of?

Was he running straight into an amp and which one?

Great tone, great player.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm kind of partial to the Jazz Wizards cds myself. Saw them live, his last show.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

PM'd you, G.C...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Stratin2traynor said:


> *See the Light* is awesome. I also enjoy *Cover to Cover*. *Montreux* is pretty decent as well. If you buy the DVD, the CD is included. At least that was the deal with mine.


+1 on See The Light. I was learning to play guitar & that album was a huge influence on me. Nice Problem To Have was such a great contrast to all the pointy-guitared hair "metal" of the day. Even bought a Squier strat because that's what Jeff played.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sulphur said:


> So anyone know what his rig consisted of?
> 
> Was he running straight into an amp and which one?
> 
> Great tone, great player.


I know he used some pedals. Not sure which but someone might know


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

In the early years he had an endorsement with DOD and used a whole whack of their pedals. He'd go into a JCM 800 half stack set up very loud and very clean. Every pedal on the board that could generate gain was cranked. He got his tone by cooking the hell out of the input stage of the amp.

Later he switched to BOSS pedals and a Fender Protube Twin. Same thing; amp cranked and pointed pretty much right at his hands, pedals all set up to kick the crap out of the input stage of the amp. I tried to play through Jeff's rig a few times and all I got was totally uncontrollable feedback.

When on the road, when he couldn't get the Protube twins, Jeff would rent the 64 reissue twins and I remember Dave Murphy (keyboardist with the band) telling me he never saw a guitarist blow up so many amps.

Aside from amp abuse, a lot of Jeff's sound really did come from his hands.

Grossman's Live has some cool moments but is not Jeff at his best; I can see why he decided not to release it at the time (they released Cover to Cover instead). Pat Rush, on 2nd guitar, is monstrously good on it though. The drumming, by Tom Stephen, is awful. He speeds up about 50% on Dust My Broom. 

The definitive live Healey is Mess of Blues, or if you can find it, the Live in London DVD, which is just stunning.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Rob.

I figured that you'd know, I just didn't want to call you out on it.

Much appreciated.


----------

